# Table saw on Craigslist -- fair price or no?



## xd_haze (Feb 1, 2011)

I've found this on craigslist, is it worth 350? It is a craftsman 315.228390 (7 or 8 years old) with a saw stop rip fence and a router table insert. Pics: 



















Thanks for any input.

Mike


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

It's a fair price. If the router is included, it's a better price. 
I've seen the table saw alone, with the stock fence, for $200.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Just one comment. That looks like an aluminum router table extension. If it is, it could leave black marks on your work piece.


----------



## xd_haze (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks all. I'm waiting on a reply to find out whether it has a guard and riveting knife, since it isn't shown one. How much is that after-market fence worth? I've heard people talk about them, but I don't have any experience with it.

mike


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's one for $180.00. Don't know if it's the same as the one on CL, though.
http://www.toolking.com/sawstop-tsa-pfa-30-inch-premium-fence-system-for-pcs175
Keep everything waxed. Eliminates those black marks from the aluminum.


----------



## xd_haze (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks. Here's another similar saw (315.228590), but about 1 1/2 hours away. It doesn't have the after market fence or the router insert. But it is only 150. Are the bells and whistles worth the extra?










mike



mike


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

i think that the good fence makes it worth the extra money because at somepoint you will have to upgrade the fence so you should probley just start out with a good fence and the router table is somthing you will want to get. Since sears contractor saws are know for bad fences the cheapest aftermarket fence is a delta for 150 plus tax so you all ready at 300 without having as good a fence or having a router table. Plus since the other one is farther away you would end up spending a lot more in gas If i were you i would get the first one but see if he will take 300 fpr it instead of 350 even if he wont take 300 your still getting a great deal


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It's a matter of opinion, but $350 for that saw is about $75 to $100 more than I'd be willing to pay.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

knotscott said:


> It's a matter of opinion, but $350 for that saw is about $75 to $100 more than I'd be willing to pay.


 
+1 on the price.


----------



## xd_haze (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, this is exactly the kind of feed back I was hoping for. Think I should offer $250 for the saw with the sawstop fence?

mike


----------



## xd_haze (Feb 1, 2011)

xphnmn said:


> +1 on the price.


So is 350 too much even with the aftermarket fence?

mike


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

xd_haze said:


> Thanks. Here's another similar saw (315.228590), but about 1 1/2 hours away. It doesn't have the after market fence or the router insert. But it is only 150. Are the bells and whistles worth the extra?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'd go with this one... Solid CI wing, good fence, and mobile base.
You can always drop a router plate in the other extension. :smile:


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

xd_haze said:


> So is 350 too much even with the aftermarket fence?
> 
> mike


 
It would be to me. Others might pay that much.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

xd_haze said:


> Thanks. Here's another similar saw (315.228590), but about 1 1/2 hours away. It doesn't have the after market fence or the router insert. But it is only 150. Are the bells and whistles worth the extra?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one looks well worth $150, even if it means a little road trip....it adds to the sense of adventure! :laughing: This is essentially the equivalent of a Ridgid 3650 with an extension table for $150. If it runs well, there's really no financial risk because it's worth the $150 if you change your mind.


----------



## xd_haze (Feb 1, 2011)

knotscott said:


> This one looks well worth $150, even if it means a little road trip....it adds to the sense of adventure! :laughing: This is essentially the equivalent of a Ridgid 3650 with an extension table for $150. If it runs well, there's really no financial risk because it's worth the $150 if you change your mind.


Sold  I guess I'll keep looking.

mike


----------

